# Gasser Madness!!



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Here's a photo of my recently completed '60's gasser slot projects. The Topolino and the Deuce Coupe are the newest ones. I finally purchased a decent digital camera...but the file is consdered too big to upload...help? !!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Newbomb, either change the size of the pic on the camera, or get a pic editing software to make the pic no more then 52k in size (typically 640X480). HTH 
Jeff


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

i finally figured out my camera software. i simply go to edit pictures, reduce pixel size and copy in my pictures.


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Newbomb, I hope you can downsize those pis a little, Can't wait to see that Topolino!


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Topolino*

I'm still learning this camera...here's an image or two of the Fiat Topolino.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Deuce Coupe Gasser coming soon!*

I'll get the Deuce Coupe photos up soon!


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Real Nice! My friend has a 1/1 scale Topolino, I always like the look of unique Gasser Cars. You did a real nice job with that slot, Sweet Piece!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Rocky, Man is that Topolino Looking sharp... :thumbsup: Is it set up for Drag's or just for fun and running?? Glad to see you got the posting down, we will turn you into a regular Photographer... Jeff


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

At this point it is a runner. We do not have an open wheel class in HODRA (least not yet). Be on the lookout for the new rulebook which will be posted to the HODRA web site this month...no more membership fees....everybody is a member if you want to be....


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Sounds real cool... So did you make the body? if so are you going to be selling any? if not who did? Just curious.

Jeff


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Thanks fellas! Body is a highly modified resin cast of the diecast car originally modeled by Kirk Scott, the gentleman who models some cars and trucks for Phil Pignon of R.R.R. Kirk is a master modeler and resin caster. I can't take any credit for the cast, just the finish modeling and paint/decal work. Chassis is a front end cut/modified T-Jet, the motor is a Racing Champions unit which has been sectioned. Rear wheels are JL Cragar centers fitted to POP's Power rims with Supertires added. Fronts are Centerline style wheels and tires pirated from a Racing Champions car. Blower is another JL item. Rear chutes are from a Muscle Machines car. Driver is an old wrecked AFX Corvette funny car piece. Decals are from JL, Jeff Deaton and some of my own inkjet designs, "Jardine Headers" and "HEMI" and "Sunoco 260".


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Deuce Coupe Gasser*

Her's a couple of shots of the deuce coupe gasser dragster. Sure beats the scan from last month. Door decal is "So-Cal Speed Shop" from Slixx. Body is a RRR replica with rear trunk and pan area bobbed and rolled. , roof is lightweight unit from the Revell "Grafitti" car, motor is H.W. collector series 392 c.i. hemi, rear tires are Supertires on RRR bullet wheels. Front wheels are Halibrand style from H.W. and fenders are Revell mounted to front end. They fenders are static and don't rotate. This was a bear to model/modify... but I made it work. Chassis is T-Jet. Chute is from the wrecked AFX Corvette. I consider myself an original H.O. slot car scavenger and recycler!!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Wild stuff! Nice!!


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

VERY cool!!!!!

Excellent job.Thanks for sharing the pics with us.

Mike


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Newbombturk, Well now you did it.... I thought I got over wanting to do a "american graf" Lil duce Coupe... Guess I am gonna have to start gathering the necessary "parts"...

:thumbsup: Super job on all of them, I really like the 'henry'. :thumbsup:

Keep posting and I will keep drooling....

Jeff


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice stuff! I dont think there is anything cool then old gassers...they are all so different and unique. Keep 'em comming...I wanna see the details on that yellow Henry J next please!!!!!
Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

The '51 Henry J and the '48 Austin A-40 coupe are from TheirryTaupenas of Racing Legends in France. Nice resin kits which I massaged a bit....see details.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

The Henry J is modified from original Kit form. I added the tailights from steel dress pins( the heads) which were painted w Tamiya clear acrylic red and added the chute and Enderle 4 hole injection scoop. The Blower is a JL item and the Enderle injector is from an old AFX dragster. The car had no split windshield like the origianl 1:1 cars so.... so I added the divider post similar to the original. Decals are combination Slixx, JL Rebel Rod and RRR. Chute is an old Tyco Pro copied from an original plastic one and resin casted. 
Wheels are satin chrome AFX and tires are combination stock AFX and front are Racing Champions lettered Goodyears. Header zoomie pipes are from an old RC diecast cut, painted '60's white and affixed w epoxy to the inner fender area. 

The '48 Austin A-40 has old stock AJ's rear wheels and Holiday Classic chrome JL front rims affixed w clear epoxy to thin original aurora model motoring wheels. (A neat trick I picked up some time ago.) The grill area is custom hand made from scribed styrene block stock. Decals are RRR JL Rebel Rods and old AW decals. Blower and Hilborn scoop are cobbled up from JL and HW parts. Chute is an old Tyco pro chute which was copied in resin. Headers are from an old JL car and affixed to the Magnatraction chassis. The wheelie bars are hand made from .019 steel rod, hypodermic needle tubing and the tiniest "o" rings available. Yes, they do work and rotate on the axle rod!!. No small feat of engineering!

You like 'em? I enjoy the modeling aspect of H.O. drag cars as much as I do drag racing them. Yes, all of my cars are drag raced formally or informally...they do get raced!


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

newbombturk said:


> At this point it is a runner. We do not have an open wheel class in HODRA (least not yet). Be on the lookout for the new rulebook which will be posted to the HODRA web site this month...no more membership fees....everybody is a member if you want to be....


I heard news about starting an open wheel class, I hope it happens! With fewer people building open wheel Gassers, it may be more unique. I did a few early Fords, I really like that Topolino. Any way you could lead me in the right direction for me getting one of them? Any available from Club members? Thanks, Al


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

There will be a plethora of unique items availble to the H.O. drag racer/modeler at the 2005 H.O.D.R.A. Grand Nationals. T.S.S. Hobbies of Whitmore Lake, MI is hosting this event. Tom Curtis is now an exclusive distributor of these custom nostalgia decals. ( Sorry, he doesn't do mail order.) 1/76th decals for M.M. and JL Willys,JL Bel Air/Impalas , Custom Fiat Topolinos, Cobra Jet style Mustangs from JL and other manufacturers, old car dealer sponsor decals, and some early contingency sponsor decals. You gotta come to the race on Sept. 24th and 25th in order to obtain this stuff. An informal swap will take place on friday and sat. before the big eliminations round on Sunday . There will be some unique drag stuff from "Gump Stuff" , A.G.& G. Hobby, Joe's Hobbies, Kirk's Custom Cars, RJM Racing H.O. Customs, T.S.S. Hobbies,and other cottage industry folks. Not a formal slot car show but some unique H.O. drag stuff nonetheless. And only available at this drag race event. If you want drag parts , go fast parts and original detailing items, come to this event!
Remember Al, Long Island has good shows but not everything available to the H.O. drag racer surfaces there! We'd love to have you come out and drag race. Tentatively, we have racers coming from MD, OH, MI, PA, WV, NY, NJ, CO and TN. 

(You could even go fishing and sailing on the lake!)

Newbombturk (Rocky)


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Not a Gasser but....*

...unique in that it has the worlds only set of redline tuff ones sized silicone rear tires. A one off set which was created years ago by Mr. Tom Nagler for this candy red Yenko Camaro. Mullis custom front "Cragar' styled wheels and M.M. aluminum rear wheels with chrome center nut. (3/32nd" in diameter/.080 NF thread.)
NewbombTurk (Rocky)


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Unique Gasser logos*

Want to make an HO version of the Artega and Hellmuth B/GS Willys Gasser which campaigned in the early to mid '60's? Check out these photos and also the quarter milestones report on the H.O.D.R.A. site. This gives you info on correct designations for the cars you can build. Want decals for 'em? Come to the H.O.D.R.A. Grand Nationals in Sept. 2005. ( The only place you can find 'em. ) The decals are in true gold foil trim and are water slide. Excellent quality. I can't reveal what others are available at this event but you Bowtie brigade fans won't be disappointed. (Look again...it's not the JL version of the Mazmanian Willys but a unique gold foil trim decal added to the earlier candy red JL willys with flames...I didn't have a M.M. candy red Willys handy). 
(These are Not available from distrubutors or mail order). Why available only at the event? This is what makes the event unique! Stuff you can't get anywhere else!! Plan now to attend and particpate!!

Also coming soon....information on the period correct digger/top fuel cars from the 60's. Want correct sponsor, fuel injection, motor chassis combinations? Stay tuned to the H.O.D.R.A. site coming this month. 


H.O.D.R.A. - Kicking A** and taking names. (Just kidding!)
Lotsa fun for everyone from Beginner to Pro!

Thanks for your continued support!
Newbombturk


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

P.S. -National event classes will be listed this week on the H.O.D.R.A. site as well. 
Stay tuned!


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Rocky, Thanks for all the info! My work schedule is real tough lately. It doesn't look good for any travel in the next few months, but I will keep my eyes open for later events. I'd like to get together and see all you record holders in action! If schedule changes, I'll let you know. Thanks again for all the info, Al.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Please do. I enjoyed meeting you last year at the L.I. show. We'd love to entertain you at the nats. Lot's to do and lots of info to pass on. And you're welcome. 
Rock


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Newbombturk, Well now you did it.... I thought I got over wanting to do a "american graf" Lil duce Coupe... 

Jeff (Jackofall)...I thought I wanted a true reproduction of the Milner Coupe too...but after seeing so many slot conversions, I decided to create "Milner's Revenge" using some original plastic components from the die cast JL, Revell and HW cars, but adding my own touches like the 392 Hemi, no bobbed rear fenders, wheel and tire upgrades and adding the 'chute and trimming the deck lid and pan and lowering the body over the chassis. I personally like the outcome/result better.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

newbombturk said:


> ...unique in that it has the worlds only set of redline tuff ones sized silicone rear tires. A one off set which was created years ago by Mr. Tom Nagler for this candy red Yenko Camaro. Mullis custom front "Cragar' styled wheels and M.M. aluminum rear wheels with chrome center nut. (3/32nd" in diameter/.080 NF thread.)
> NewbombTurk (Rocky)


Hey, great building in the back, is it a normal H0 plastic kit building?. Who is the manufacturer ?.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

The building is an original Bob's Big Boy plaster cast building available at their restaurants or at 1:1 car shows. I picked mine up at a Big Boy Restaurant a few years back. They are highly detailed and sell anywhere from $40.00-$60.00 on the high end. I have seen them on e-bay go for 25 bucks.
G.T.Notions/G.Z. Lefton is the manufacturer. Made in China (of course...what isn't?)
Newbombturk


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Oh...B.T.W.and JL TJ500 chassis cars will have their own support race on Sat. the 24th of Sept. 2005. Finally...the cars get their just deserve in H.O. drag racing!


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep em comming Rocky!! I'll never get enough of those old gassers and fuel altereds. You are doing some really sweet work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Thanks...I appreciate the kind words....I'm actually thinking of creating some Pro Mods. I do alot of vacuum forming too. Who knows what's next from RJM Racing H.O. Customs. With the Grand Nats looming in the not too distant future, I have to get my self cracking on making more lightweight bodies for drag racing. My site will go down again for a little while to allow me to "catch up" so to speak.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some nice looking Gassers. Thanks for the pix! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Thanks....F.Y.I. - New releases of RJM racing HO Customs-Flaming Shark Drag Bodies are delayed until I can catch up on current production vacuum formed bodies.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*couple of gassers in this picture*

Here is a couple of gassers.plus others


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

from the front.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*happy sigh* Those 4 Hen- Js (yellow , blue, black & silver)) make me feel all twitterpated! The rest are really slick too though.
MmmmmmmmGaassers!


----------



## jimz715 (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes it is true all of those gassers are all blinding cool. Good job Mrwillysgassers

jimz715


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

newbombturk said:


> The building is an original Bob's Big Boy plaster cast building available at their restaurants or at 1:1 car shows. I picked mine up at a Big Boy Restaurant a few years back. They are highly detailed and sell anywhere from $40.00-$60.00 on the high end. I have seen them on e-bay go for 25 bucks.
> G.T.Notions/G.Z. Lefton is the manufacturer. Made in China (of course...what isn't?)
> Newbombturk


Placed today the winning bid for 1 Big Boy Restaurant : 18 bucks


----------

